# Μεταφραστής εγγράφων οργάνων και οργανισμών της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης στη Lexicon (εξωτερική συνεργασία): EN προς EL



## ElenaZyrichidou (Sep 8, 2016)

*Μεταφραστής εγγράφων οργάνων και οργανισμών της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης στη Lexicon (εξωτερική συνεργασία): EN προς EL*

Η μεταφραστική εταιρεία Lexicon αναζητά πεπειραμένους μεταφραστές εγγράφων οργάνων και οργανισμών της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης από την αγγλική στην ελληνική γλώσσα για εξωτερική συνεργασία.

Απαραίτητα προσόντα:

Πτυχίο/Δίπλωμα Μετάφρασης
Αποδεδειγμένη γνώση της αγγλικής γλώσσας σε επίπεδο επαγγελματικής μετάφρασης
Ειδίκευση σε μετάφραση εγγράφων οργάνων και οργανισμών της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης (αποδεδειγμένη εμπειρία, κατά προτίμηση άνω των 1.000 σελίδων)
Άριστη γνώση MS Office/Εφαρμογές Διαδικτύου
Άριστη γνώση της ελληνικής σε επίπεδο μητρικής γλώσσας
Χρήση μεταφραστικού εργαλείου (απαραίτητη κατοχή και άριστη γνώση SDL Trados Studio 2014 / Office 2010 ή μεταγενέστερη έκδοση).

Επιλεγμένοι υποψήφιοι θα υποβληθούν σε γραπτή δοκιμασία.
Αποστολή βιογραφικών στο [email protected] (Να σημειωθεί στο θέμα του μηνύματος η ένδειξη (“EUFreelanceTranslator”).
Η υποβολή βιογραφικών πρέπει να γίνει ηλεκτρονικά. Πρόσθετες πληροφορίες δεν παρέχονται τηλεφωνικώς. Σε βιογραφικά υποψηφίων που δεν πληρούν τα ως άνω αναφερόμενα απαραίτητα προσόντα δεν θα δοθεί απάντηση.


----------

